# Any possible interactions before I take them?



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya Maz,

Just a quickie. I'm on citalopram 20mg OD and I've found some Wellwoman vitamins I bought ages ago (still in date lol). I want to take the vits in preparation to ttc#2 so is there any possible interactions? I know there are some vits that interact but my brain won't work properly!!  

Also, am I best waiting til I come off the anti-d's before ttc?? I've had a general look around but all I can find is conflicting research.

Cheers huni,

Mandy xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mandy,

Should be fine with citalopram and Wellwoman, no major interactions. If possible probably best to be medication free before trying for #2. Has GP discussed how long citalopram treatment will be for? Depends on your history but if it was for first episode then shouldn't need to be on it longer than 6 months. However if treatment is for longer term then it shouldn't necessarily stop you with ttc. Not as much evidence for citalopram in pregnancy compared to other anti-d's but so far no evidence of teratogenicity or developmental issues so it's probably fine (although not first choice).

Hope this helps. Good luck with #2 

Maz x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Cheers huni!  

Now, where's my DH................


----------

